# Cloudy urine after a hard workout?



## fueledbymetal (Sep 24, 2007)

After high-intensity rides in duration of greater than 2 hours I've noticed my urine is usually cloudy. Not dark like when I may not have been drinking enough, but actually cloudy. I think I do a good job of staying hydrated and I only notice this after longer hard efforts. It looks fine after 4 hours of low to medium intensity riding. Does anybody else experience this?


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

wtf ?

dark ? cloudy ?

Are you human ?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

fueledbymetal said:


> After high-intensity rides in duration of greater than 2 hours I've noticed my urine is usually cloudy. Not dark like when I may not have been drinking enough, but actually cloudy. I think I do a good job of staying hydrated and I only notice this after longer hard efforts. It looks fine after 4 hours of low to medium intensity riding. Does anybody else experience this?


Top 10 Cloudy Urine Causes

Dehydration is my guess


----------



## DG62 (Jan 18, 2009)

I have experienced the same on several occassions after running. Particularly on early morning runs. My first guess would be the same as Dave H's. Recommend that you ensure your well hydrated before you ride. However, if if continues to persist, you should probably see a doctor.

Dave G


----------



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

Unless someone here is a doctor, I suggest you consult with one.


----------



## CBus660R (Sep 9, 2011)

Kidneys can take a real beating at times. I race dirtbikes and 1 of the common pieces of gear we wear is a kidney belt. It actually stabilizes all of the internal organs, but kidney issues were the reason it was developed, hence the name. Old school streetbikers who ride hardtail bikes also have the kidney issues too. All the constant jiggling from the lack of rear suspension does damage. AFAIK, it's not a permanent thing per se with long term affects, but obviously its not good either.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Has only happened to me to a slight degree when I've been dehydrated after a long ride in hot weather.

I'm not a doctor so ymmv.


----------



## mopartodd (Dec 1, 2010)

No blood, no worries. Just your body getting rid of the waste products.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

Hope your not pregnant, that was number 5 on the list.


----------



## fortisi876 (Oct 8, 2011)

Even though it hasn't made that list, if you're older, I wouldn't dismiss it being prostate related.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

fortisi876 said:


> I wouldn't dismiss it being prostrate related.


What does laying face-down have to do with it?


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

RJP Diver said:


> What does laying face-down have to do with it?


This is a family show - don't make us draw you a picture.


----------



## fortisi876 (Oct 8, 2011)

RJP Diver said:


> What does laying face-down have to do with it?


  :lol:


----------



## John A. Shalvey DC (Jan 22, 2021)

fueledbymetal said:


> After high-intensity rides in duration of greater than 2 hours I've noticed my urine is usually cloudy. Not dark like when I may not have been drinking enough, but actually cloudy. I think I do a good job of staying hydrated and I only notice this after longer hard efforts. It looks fine after 4 hours of low to medium intensity riding. Does anybody else experience this?


During intense exercise your body produces ketones from burning fat as fuel. These will show up as cloudiness in your urine as your body rids itself of this by-product. Intense exercise of long duration will tend to produce much more of these ketones, as this is when the body has reduced its glucose levels and begins utilizing fat for fuel rather than glucose.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

Hey, it took 9 years for some newbie to give a decent answer to this thread! I'm sure that the original poster (if he's still young enough to be riding) has been waiting for YEARS for your answer!


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

No Time Toulouse said:


> Hey, it took 9 years for some newbie to give a decent answer to this thread! I'm sure that the original poster (if he's still young enough to be riding) has been waiting for YEARS for your answer!


Do you practice being a d!ck or does it come natural to you?


----------



## thatsmybush (Mar 12, 2002)

I can't help but think that someone was in the search function, thought I feel lucky and typed "cloudy urine"


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

thatsmybush said:


> I can't help but think that someone was in the search function, thought I feel lucky and typed "cloudy urine"


The search function, while better than it used to be, still results in many unrelated threads. One is better off Googling than using the search function here.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

Lombard said:


> Do you practice being a d!ck or does it come natural to you?


I dunno-you seem to be an expert in that regard......


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

No Time Toulouse said:


> I dunno-you seem to be an expert in that regard......


I dunno, you seem to get off on bullying the newbies. Sad.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Moderator's Note-

Knock it off, you both know better.


----------



## Natedogz (Aug 25, 2010)

John A. Shalvey DC said:


> During intense exercise your body produces ketones from burning fat as fuel. These will show up as cloudiness in your urine as your body rids itself of this by-product. Intense exercise of long duration will tend to produce much more of these ketones, as this is when the body has reduced its glucose levels and begins utilizing fat for fuel rather than glucose.


Welcome to Roadbikereview and thanks for great answer!


----------

